# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Shpjegim per enderren qe keni pare?

## ~Geri~

Per enderrat qe shikoni dhe komentimin e tyre  mund te vizitoni kete faqe 

http://www.klubikulturor.com/ENDRA.htm

*Mund te drejtoni Imail me enderren tuaj qe deshironi te dini komentimin.*

klubikulturor@yahoo.com

klubikulturor@hotmail.com


*Ploteso keto kushte*

Të dashur lexues, vëllezër dhe motra ! 

Kjo rubrikë ju ofron, inshallah, komentin e ëndërrave tuaja në bazë të parimeve të Kuranit dhe Sunetit. Nuk ka dyshim se komentin e ëndërrave nuk mund ta bëjë kushdo, por vetëm ata që Allahu ua ka dhuruar si dhunti. Për të patur parasysh se çfarë janë ëndërrat, si klasifikohen ato nga aspekti i sheriatit dhe ç?fqëndrim duhet të mbajmë rreth tyre, ju njeh ky material.   Lexoni materialin

Luten të gjithë ata të cilët do të dërgojnë ëndërrat e tyre për komentim që bashkë me ëndërrën të na dërgojnë edhe të dhënat e mëposhtme:

1. Moshën

2. Gjininë

3. Përkatësinë fetare

4. Nëse jeni muslimanë, faleni apo jo?

----------


## ~Geri~

*RRETH ENDERRES NE ISLAM*

Rreth kësaj teme kanë folur shumë njerëz me dije apo pa dije,  Këtu do të shpjegojmë disa rregulla, dispozita që kanë të bëjnë me ëndërrat. Të gjithë ata që nuk i përkasin pasuesve të sunetit dhe xhematit, kanë pasur kuptime dhe interpretime të ndryshme për to. Ëndërra është një lloj kuptimi për diçka e cila mund të jetë ose prej engjëllit ose prej shejtanit. 

Ato janë disa pamje që shfaqen tek personi që është në gjumë, munden që të jenë foto të qarta ose simbole të ndonjë kuptimi. Gjithashtu, një lloj tjetër që njeriu i shikon në ëndërr, janë çështjet që e shqetësojnë atë gjatë ditës.

Argument për këtë është hadithi i Profetit (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) i cili ka thënë:

 Ëndërrat ndahen në tri lloje: ëndërr prej Allahut, ëndërr si rezultat i shqetësimit gjatë ditë dhe ëndërr prej shejtanit, i cili tenton ta brengos njeriun me to.

Ëndërrat mund të jenë të vërteta ose mund të jenë simbole me kuptime të caktuara. Llojin e  parë e dërgon Allahu i Madhëruar përmes engjëllit. Lloji i dytë është ëndërr  prej shejtanit. Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) në një hadith ka thënë:

 Kush shikon ndonjë ëndërr të mirë, e cila e gëzon le të falenderojë Allahun, sepse ajo është prej Allahut, dërguar përmes enjgjëllit; ndërsa kush shikon ndonjë ëndërr, e cila e trishton, le të kërkojë mbrojtje tek Allahu prej shejtanit, sepse kjo është prej tij.

Ëndrrat prej Allahut quhet ndryshe edhe përgëzuese. Është transmetuar në një hadith se një sahab e ka pyetur Profetin (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) për Fjalën e Allahut: Ta keni të ditur se të dashurit e Allahut nuk kanë frikë e as kurrfarë brengosje? (Ata janë ata) Të cilët besuan dhe ishin të ruajtur. Atyre u jepen myzhde në jetën e dynjasë dhe në jetën tjetër . Premtimet e Allahut nuk mund të pësojnë ndryshim. E, ai është suksesi i madh." se cilat janë ato përgëzime? Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) u përgjigj se ato përgëzime janë: Ëndërrat e mira që i shikon besimtari.

Në hadithin e vërtetë të transmetuar nga Buhariu se Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë:

Ka shkuar pejgamberllëku, por kanë mbetur përgëzimet.

 Është pyetur se cilat janë përgëzimet? Ka thënë: Ëndërrat e mira. 

Ky hadith tregon se ëndërra është një pjesë e shpalljes. Ekziston edhe një hadith tjetër ku Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!)  thotë:

Ëndërra e mirë është një pjesë nga 46 pjesë të shpalljes. 

Nga kjo kuptohet, gjithashtu, se fillimi i shpalljes ka filluar me ëndërr dhe në realitet vetëm se ka ndodhur ashtu siç e ka parë. Ky është një lloj frymëzimi që Allahu e lëshon te disa robër të cilët i do. Pra ëndërra e mirë është një pjesë e shpalljes dhe është shpresë përgëzuese. 

Janë të përmendura në hadithe disa herë si ëndërra të mira e disa herë si ëndërra të sinqerta. Disa dijetarë kanë thënë se këto janë të njëjta e disa të tjerë kanë bërë dallime kur kanë thënë se ëndërra e vërtetë është ajo që ndodh ashtu si e ka parë ëndërruesi në gjumë. Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka parë ëndërra të vërteta, sepse kanë qenë shpallje prej Allahut. Transmetohet nga Aishja, e cila thotë se Profetit (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) fillimi i shpalljes i ka filluar me ëndërra të vërteta dhe nuk ka parë ëndërr të vërtetë vetëm se ajo  ka ndodhur në realitet ashtu si e ka parë. Kjo lloj ëndërre nuk ka nevojë për komentim, sepse kjo ndodh ashtu si e shikon ëndërruesi. Kjo gjë ndodh edhe tek disa njerëz të tjerë, të cilët Allahu i  Madhëruar dëshiron që tju tregojë disa gjëra para se të ndodhin. Për ta vërtetuar këtë ju mundëson që disa njerëz ta shohin ëndrrën e njëjtë. 

Është transmetuar në një hadith të vërtetë se një grup prej sahabëve kanë parë në ëndërr se nata e kadrit do të ndodhë në shtatë netët e fundit të Ramazanit, pastaj kanë shkuar te Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) dhe i kanë treguar për ëndërrat që i kishin pare. Profeti (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) iu ka thënë se ëndërrat tuaja po përputhen  dhe ka porositur që natën e kadrit ta kërkojnë në shtatë netët e fundit të Ramazanit

----------


## ~Geri~

*Pyetje:*


Me intereson diç ma tepër rreth komentit të ëndërrave në islam. E kam librin e Ibën Sirinit, mbi komentin e ëndërrave, por më intereson diç më tepër rreth kësaj teme.


*Përgjigje:*


Falënderimi i takon All-llahut.


Biseda rreth ëndërrës mund të përmblidhet në këto pika:


1- Ëndërr e vërtetë: Kjo është një pjesë e pejgamberllëkut, ngase Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: Ëndërra e vërtetë është një pjesë prej katërdhjetë e gjashtë pjesëve të pejgamberllëkut (Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi). Pastaj ëndërra është fillimi i shpalljes. Shiko: Sahihul Buhari nr.3 dhe Sahihul Muslim nr. 231.


2- Vërtetësia e ëndërrës varet nga vërtetësia e atij që e ka parë ëndërrën, kurse njeriu me ëndërra më të vërteta është ai që flet më së shumti drejt, siç transmeton Imam Muslimi në sahihun e tij.


3- Aq sa më tepër që i afrohemi ahër zamanit (kohës para kijametit) aq më të vogla janë shansat e mosrealizimit të ëndërrave, siç na ka treguar Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]. Kjo ndodhë nga shkaku i largimit nga koha e Pejgamberllëkut dhe nga gjurmët e saja, andaj ëndërrat për besimtarët janë një lloj kompenzimi ku përgëzohen, u jepet durim, ose nxiten të përqëndrojnë në fe (shiko: Buhari, nr. 6499 dhe Muslim, nr. 4200).


4- Ëndërrat janë tre llojesh nga All-llahu, nga vetveteja dhe nga shejtani. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: Ëndërra është tre llojesh: ëndërr nga All-llahu, ëndërr mërzie nga shejtani dhe ëndërr nga ajo që njeriu ka menduar gjatë ditës, e të njëjtën e sheh në ëndërr (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).


5- Ëndërra e pejgamberëve është shpallje dhe është e mbrojtur nga shejtani. Në këtë mendim janë të pajtuar të gjithë dijetarët e ummetit. Kjo ishte shkak që e shtyri Ibrahimin [alejhis-selam] ta realizojë urdhërin e All-llahut për ta therë djalin e tij Ismailin, gjë të cilën e pa në ëndërr.


6- Sa u përket ëndërrave të njerëzve tjerë, ato i eksponohen shpalljes së qartë; nëse përputhet me shpallje veprohet sipas asaj ëndërre, përndryshe jo. Kjo është një çështje shumë e rezikshme, ngase shumë bidatçi, qofshin ata sufi ose tjerë, kanë devijuar shkaku i kësaj gjëje.


7- Ai që dëshiron që ëndërra e tij të jetë e vërtetë, le të mundohet maksimalisht të jetë i drejtë, të hajë nga hallalli, ti realizojë urdhërat e All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] dhe të largohet nga ndalesat, të flejë me pastërti të plotë, i kthyer nga kibleja, duke përmendur All-llahun derisa ti vjen gjumi. Ëndërra e këtij njeriu në përgjithësi do të jetë e vërtetë.


8- Ëndërra më e vërtetë është ëndërra që shihet para agimit të mëngjesit, sepse është koha kur All-llahu zbret në qiellin e parë të dunjasë, afrohet mëshira dhe falja, kurse qetësohet lëvizja e djajve. E kundërt me këtë është ëndërra e mbrëmjes, atëherë kur përhapen shejtanët dhe shpirtërat e këqinj (Shiko më gjërësisht rreth kësaj në librin Medarixhus-salikin, 1/50-51).


9- Hafidh ibën Haxheri [rahimehull-llah] thotë se të gjitha ëndërrat ndahen në dy grupe:


- Ëndërr e vërtetë - këto janë ëndërrat e pejgamberëve dhe burrave të mirë që i pasojnë pejgamberët. Këto ëndërra u ndodhin edhe të tjerëve, mirëpo shumë rrallë. (Siç ishte ëndërra e mbretit jobesimtar, të cilën e komentoi Jusufi [alejhis-selam]). Ëndërr e vërtetë është ajo ëndërr që ndodhë në realitet ashtu siç është parë në ëndërr.


- Ëndërra të përziera, të cilat nuk japin të kuptosh gjë. Këto janë disa lloje:


Një: lojëra të shjetanit për ta mërzitur njeriun që e sheh këtë ëndërr; sikur sheh ëndërr duke iu këputur koka, ose sheh ëndërr se ka rënë në humnerë dhe ska kush ti ndihmojë, etj.


Dy: të sheh në ëndërr se disa melek e urdhërojnë të bëjë ndonjë gjë që është e ndaluar ose është e pamundur, etj.


Tre: të sheh në ëndërr gjëra për të cilat mendon gjatë ditës ose shpreson ti ketë, e të njejtat i sheh në ëndërr. Në këtë lloj hynë edhe ato ëndërra në të cilat ndodhin ato gjëra që i kanë ndodhur këtij njeriu gjatë ditës ose që përputhen me natyrën e tij. Këto ëndërra zakonisht flasin për të ardhmen, e shumë herë për të tashmen, kurse rrallë herë për të kaluarën (shiko: Fethul-Bari, 12/ 352-354).


10- Ebu Seid el-Hudriu [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: Nëse ndokush prej jush sheh ëndërr që e pëlqen, le ta dijë se është prej All-llahut, le ta falënderojë për këtë All-llahun dhe le tua tregojë tjerëve, e nëse sheh ëndërr që nuk i pëlqen, le ta dijë se është prej shejtanit, le të kërkojë strehim nga sherri i saj dhe mos tia përmend askujt, sepse aspak nuk mundet ta dëmtojë (Buhariu dhe Muslimi).


Ebu Katadeja [radijall-llahu anhu] thotë: Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: Ëndërra e mirë është prej All-llahut, kurse e keqja është prej shejtanit. Andaj ai që sheh ëndërr që nuk i pëlqen, le të pshtyjë në të majtë tre herë dhe le të kërkojë strehim kundër shejtanit, sepse kjo aspak nuk mundet ta dëmtojë (Muslimi).


Ibën Haxheri [rahimehull-llah] thotë: Rezymeja e asaj që u përmend rreth ëndërrave të mira, përmbledhet në tre gjëra: Ta falënderojë All-llahun, të përgëzohet me të dhe tia tregojë atij që e don, e jo atij që se don. Kurse rezymeja e asaj që u përmend rreth ëndërrave të këqija përmbledhet në katër gjera: Të strehohet në All-llahun nga sherri i saj, të strehohet në All-llahun nga sherri i shejtanit, të pshtyjëë në të majtë tre herë kur të zgjohet dhe mos tia tregojë askujt. Kurse në sahihul-Buhari përmendet edhe vepra e pestë: Të ngritet të falë namaz. E në Sahihul-Muslim, vepra e gjashtë: Ta ndërrojë krahun në të cilin ka fjetur (shiko: Fethul-Bari, 12/370).


11- Sipas haditheve që flasin rreth ëndërrave dhe kujt duhet treguar e kujt jo, del në shesh se ëndërra i tregohet: atij që e do, atij që është mendjeprehtë, atij që jep këshilla dhe dijetarit. Kadi Ebu Bekër ibën Arabi thotë: Ëndërrat i tregohen dijetarit, sepse ai i komenton sa të ketë mundësi për të mirë, kurse këshilluesi, e udhëzon në të dobishmen dhe atë që i ndihmon në te, kurse mendjeprehti ia komenton ëndërrat që duhet komentuar ose hesht, kurse i dashuri nëse e di se komenti i kësaj ëndërre është për të mirë ia tregon, e nëse nuk e di ose dyshon në komentin e asaj ëndërre, hesht (shiko: Fethul-Bari, 12/ 369).


12- Imam Begaviu [rahimehull-llah] thotë: Dije se komenti i ëndërrës është i llojllojshëm: mund të komentohet duke u bazuar në Kuran, ose në Sunnet, ose në shembujt e përhapur mes njerëzve. Komenti i ëndërrave mund të bëhet në bazë të emrave, të kuptimeve ose në bazë të të kundërtës (Shiko Sherhus-Sunneh, 12/ 220). Në vazhdim i dha disa shembuj:


- koment i ëndërrës duke u bazuar në Kuran: litari ka kuptimin e marrëveshjes, duke u bazuar në ajetin: kapuni për litarin e All-llahut....


- koment i ëndërrës duke u bazuar në Sunnet: korbi aludon në njeri të prishur, sepse Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] e ka quajtur korbin të prishur.


- koment me shembuj: gropa komentohet me kurthë, sepse fjala e urtë thotë: kush i bën gropë ndokujt mund të bjerë vet në atë gropë.


- koment duke u bazuar në emra: nëse sheh në ëndërr njeri i cili quhet Rashid, komentohet me udhëzim.


- koment duke u bazuar në të kundërtën: frika komentohet me siguri, duke u bazuar në ajetin ..do tua zëvendëson frikën me suguri....


13- Sa i përket librit të Ibën Sirinit Komenti i ëndërrave, ky libër nuk është i tij. Shumica e dijetarëve kanë thënë se i është mveshur, andaj nuk duhet të pohojmë në mënyrë të prerë se ky libër është i këtij Imami. All-llahu e di më së miri. 


XXX,
21.10.2000

----------


## Helianthus

Mirdita Geri!

Desha te te pyesja per dicka meqe ti je shume i informuar. Para ca kohesh kam lexuar diku nje shkrim shume interesant qe quhej "Bisede me xhindin musliman". Po e kerkoj por nuk po e gjej me. Nese e ke ti, shkruaje te lutem ne forum se ishte shume interesante.

----------


## ~Geri~

:iuiuiu:    Pse te ka propozuar ndonje xhind musliman? 


Shiko njehere tek temat e e forumit ose te google.

Ncncn e gjeta ja ku qenka

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=23748

E paska heqe temen me sa duket.Ti shikoj njehere se ndoshta e kam si liber dhe ta jap.

----------


## Helianthus

Faleminderit Geri 

Me shkrive me ate prpozimin e xhindit. Mendoj edhe po te me propozonte nuk do pranoja se jemi shume te ndryshem.

Ps. Thone se xhindet jane shume te bukur, apo ja fusin kot???

----------


## ~Geri~

> Faleminderit Geri 
> 
> Me shkrive me ate prpozimin e xhindit. Mendoj edhe po te me propozonte nuk do pranoja se jemi shume te ndryshem.
> 
> Ps. Thone se xhindet jane shume te bukur, apo ja fusin kot???


Xhindet tranferohen ne njerez ose zana ose peri etj porse si natyre krijimi ato nuk jane me te bukur se njeriu.

Sa i perket xhindit musliman nuk e di por shejtanet dhe xhindi qafir eshte me i shemtuar se njeriu.Me xhindin nuk lejohet te bisedosh vetem kur eshte fjala per kurim dhe duhet ta urdherosh te dali prej trupit te ndonje njeriu ose nese nuk e ben kete i kendohet kuran ose goditet derisa te dale prej te semurit.Kam frike se libri qe thua ti megjithese e kam lexuar pjeserisht ka disa gabime.Nese do me shume informacion per xhindet futi nje search ne internet ose lexo suren xhind ne kuran dhe historine e Sulejmanit .

----------


## shkodrane82

> Faleminderit Geri 
> 
> Me shkrive me ate prpozimin e xhindit. Mendoj edhe po te me propozonte nuk do pranoja se jemi shume te ndryshem.
> 
> Ps. Thone se xhindet jane shume te bukur, apo ja fusin kot???



Ne Shkoder ne kohet e ma perparshme kur i bej kompliment femnes, i
thohej : Je e bukur si xhindeshe. Biles dhe ne kange i gjen keto vargje.

Keshtu qe ndoshta shfaqen dhe si femna te bukura. Zot na i largo duhet
me thane.

----------


## Helianthus

Geri une nuk kam ndonje interes te vecante per xhindet, por ai shkrimi qe lexova dikur ishte shume i lezecem dhe desha ta printoja per dike por nuk po e gjej me. Sidoqofte te falenderoj per shpjegimet e tua. Ne internet kam leuar gjera ineresante per xhinet, por me shume kane qene ndodhi qe tregoheshin nga njerezit. Bile ketu ne forum ne temat e shkences kam pare nje foto te bashkangjitur qe kishin bere dy vajza dhe njeren prej tyre dukej sikur e kishte kapur nje si hije nga krahu. Te fut tmerrin po ta shohesh. Ka shume foto te tilla ku pervec personave shfaqet edhe dikush tjeter qe nuk ka qene aty. Une per vete kam shume frike, sidomos naten po te jem vetem. I admiroj ata njerez qe nuk kane frike nga erresira, me duken me te vertete trima. Une kam probleme me kete gje. Nejse ne femrat nuk shquhemi per trimeri.

Pacim

----------


## shkodrane82

Firdeus sje e vetmja e dashur...lol. Dhe une e kam frike erresiren ose se do
me dali ndonje xhind kund neper shpi. Kur cohem ndonjehere naten la
gjithmone driten e kuzhines ndez...se pritezot me hi hataja... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hasanii

selamualejkum musliman 

Firdeus dhe Shkodrane mos keni frike nga ata .Ne kemi mburoj Kuranin per keto gjera .Nese te dele fillo te lexoshe Kuran dhe gjithqka inshaAllah do jete mire .Pasi ato jane krijesa te Allahut sikur ne .Dhe Allahu xh .h thote :nuk i kame kriju njerezit dhe exhinet per asgje tjeter veqse te me adhurojne .
Ka prej atyre qe e adhurojne Allahun ´xh.h dhe jane musliman ndersa ka prej atyre qe nuk i bejne ibadet Allahut xh.h dhe jane shejtana .E ta dime mire se mburoj e jona ndaj shejtanit te mallkuar eshte fjala e Allahut xh.h .Lus Allahun xh.h qe te mos ju sprovoj juve dhe mua me kete gje se pari , mirpo une njoh historia te ndryshme qe edhe vellezerve musliman i kane ndodhe , mirpo sherimi i tyre ka qene Kurani dhe metoda siq i ka sheruar Pejgaberi a.s te semurit ne ate kohe .Ndersa metoda tjera mos veproni dhe keni frike Allahun xh.h dhe mos kerkoni ndihme nga ndonje fallxhore , magjistare apo e tille diqka sepse ajo eshte rruge e shirkut dhe shirku eshte veper per te cilen Allahu xh.h nuk na jepe garanti qe do na e fale nga ky gabim .

selamualejkum nga vellau juaj ne Islam

----------


## Arioni

Nuk kshilloj askend ta lexoj këtë liber, pasi nuk është i bazuar në argumente të shëndosha, me sa duket autori ka dasht me shume te bej biznis se sa ta thotë hakkun.

Kshtu kan thane disa dijetar, nese keni deshir me dit kush, do te interesohem tja gjej emrat.

----------


## diikush

Pashe ne enderr sikur ketej nga forumi kishte nga ata qe kishin dhuntine ti shpjegonin enderrat, dhe ishte bere nje rradhe 756 km e gjate me njerez qe prisnin ne rradhe.

C'kuptim te kete kjo lloj enderre xhanem?

----------


## ~Geri~

> Pashe ne enderr sikur ketej nga forumi kishte nga ata qe kishin dhuntine ti shpjegonin enderrat, dhe ishte bere nje rradhe 756 km e gjate me njerez qe prisnin ne rradhe.
> 
> C'kuptim te kete kjo lloj enderre xhanem?


Komentimi i saj eshte i dyfishte.

Ti  je *i fundit* ne rradhe. :pa dhembe:  

Ose brenda diteve te *javes* ti Dikkush do vdesesh .Kortezhi varrimit do jete i gjate(?).  :pa dhembe:  


462. Ebul Eska, Vathil ibnul Eska r.a. tregon se Pej*gam*be*ri s.a.v.s. ka thënë: Vërtet prej shpifjeve më të mëdha është që njeriu të pranojë për baba atë të cilin nuk e ka baba, *apo të vërtetojë se ka parë në ëndërr atë që nuk e ka parë,* ose të deklarojë për të Dërguarin e All-llahut atë që nuk e ka thënë. (Buhariu)

----------


## Helianthus

> Nuk kshilloj askend ta lexoj këtë liber, pasi nuk është i bazuar në argumente të shëndosha, me sa duket autori ka dasht me shume te bej biznis se sa ta thotë hakkun.
> 
> Kshtu kan thane disa dijetar, nese keni deshir me dit kush, do te interesohem tja gjej emrat.



Te keshilloj te vizitosh faqen www.harunyahya.com  dhe nese ke dy pare mend ne koke do ta kuptosh nese kurani eshte i vertete apo jo. Por ka nje problem tjeter se allahu kuranin e ka bere per te zotet e mendjes dhe jam ne dileme nese ti ben pjese ne kete kategori apo jo.

----------


## Kërçovare1

Pash nje enderr sikur ndodhesha te doktori per mjekimin e dores qe e kam prere para disa muajsh mirpo aty me ndodhi dicka tjeter. Gjysma e gjuhes mu shkeput dhe me ra. Ndjeva dhimje te madhe ne momentin kur u shkeput por pastaj me kaloi. Mund te flisja por me mundim dhe jo aq paster. Doktori me tha qe pas nje kohe do behet si ka qene... A e di dikush c'do te thote kjo?

----------


## Albin

Mos fsheh ndonje gje dhe ke dash tia thuash dikujt mirepo ke hezituar edhe ndoshta ke vendosur tia tregosh me vone.Zoti e di me mire por nese do nje komentim me te sakte drejtohu atyre imaileve qe jane ne faqen e pare.Une kam lkexuar shume komentime te bukura ne ate faqe.

----------


## Kërçovare1

Falemnderit shume Albin! Une e provova ate linkun por s'punonte... Eshte sadopak e vertete ajo cfare the ti, dje i tregova dikujt dicka qe s'kisha guximin ti tregoj me pare...

----------


## Albin

Mos ke propozu ndonjerin dje ? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kërçovare1

hahahha, jo jo ate s'mund ta bej edhe me hic. Ishin vetem disa fjale...

----------

